
Registration now open for Google I/O 2011 - zackattack
http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/register.html
======
robflynn
I was under the impression that registration did not begin until Feb 7
(<http://twitter.com/googleio>)

 _edit_ Just realized that sounded snippy... not my intention at all. Just
trying to clear up any confusion.

------
slowpoison
Google I/O 2011 completely sold-out in 55 mins! Tech conferences are like rock
concerts now?

